# (Paid Spam) CHASING LEGENDS movie at Cinespace in Hollywood



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=21491&cat=3

For those of you in 'Tour withdraw, or who simply can appreciate a finely crafted cycling film, Gripped Films' latest endeavor, Chasing Legends will be screened at Cinespace in Hollywood on Saturday August 14th.

When not slinging wrenches at a shop here in town, I'm an audio post-production mixer. About a month ago, I took on the duties of creating the sound design and surround mix for for this film. I hope you can make it!

Tickets available here: http://www.grippedstore.com/product-p/cl-hollywood-aug14.htm

This is a 21-and-over screening. There will be a cash bar...


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice ... hope to shake your hand there,


----------



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be honored. Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm thinking of going to this.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> I'm thinking of going to this.


In. 

got tix.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Be sure to post a review... I might want to buy the DVD.


----------



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> In.
> 
> got tix.


Awesome! You won't be disappointed. Thanks for the support!


----------



## ksroadie (Mar 27, 2008)

See you there.


----------



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

Less than one week remains to get tickets!

Get 'em here: http://www.grippedstore.com/product-p/cl-hollywood-aug14.htm


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw this opening night with teammates. Met Cav, got autographs, it was rad.
The movie is great! Just the Jens Voight interviews are worth it. The Brian Holm and Rolf Aldag shots are classic.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

so if i decide at the last minute, can i get tickets at the door?


----------



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

Clay L said:


> so if i decide at the last minute, can i get tickets at the door?


 Absolutely!


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking forwards to it!


----------

